# Read This Before Posting Here



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 11, 2006)

This is the U75 cosy corner. I will not tolerate spats, foul mouthed abuse and general aggressive behaviour. Whereas other forums on U75 tolerate 'robust debate' think of them as the spit & sawdust establishments, and this as Betty's Tea Room. I don't mind swearing here and there as long as it's more of a polite fart rather than gobbing at customers at other tables. Thank you.


Oh, and no vegetarian baiting by carnivores and vice versa.


.....and another thing. Do a search before posting a new thread. I've been fossicking in the basement today and there must be a dozen threads asking for advice on clothes moths, and double that on making a herb garden......


----------

